# Strawberry Blond Paint



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I only keep a few colors of paint and make whatever color I want, but "Strawberry Blond" hair has me stumped. It's not pink or orange...

Maybe I'll use brown and red and make her a coppery redhead? She's on a teetertotter with a big, somewhat bulleyish boy not letting her down. She's reaching into her pocket, and I expect he's going to regret it


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Tan or light skin tone with just a hint of red added..


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure how its made, but it is one of my favorites.  Used to know a girl with that color hair.  Thanks Torby, I forgot about her...


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Like this?











It looks more strawberry blonde in person (its hard to get good pics in the shade)
I think I used a yellow enamel base and then dry brushed a bit of red (also enamel) on top of that.

-Brian


----------

